
Cotton tote is pretty much the worst replacement for a plastic bag - ingve
https://qz.com/1585027/when-it-comes-to-climate-change-cotton-totes-might-be-worse-than-plastic/
======
nabla9
I always buy the plastic bag and use it for weeks or months. Plastic bag folds
into smaller space than bags meant to be reused and fit easily into a pocket.

When it eventually breaks, I put it in energy waste where it is burned into
energy.

------
zzo38computer
I agree about the advice to reuse the stuff you have; that is what I do. Reuse
is better than recycle. You can also give to someone else who does not have it
if you no longer need it and they do need it.

However, sometimes the bag is not needed at all and you can carry it by hand.

They should not ban the plastic bag you already have; only to restrict
manufacturing new ones (although there may be other problems with that, which
the article also mentions, and they have to figure out how to do with that,
too).

